# Dead Deer?? Cool Buck..Webcam pics



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Here are a few pics from watching the webcam tonight. Is that a dead deer lying there in front of the camera? Maybe just a big pile of snow? Hard to tell, but I think it's something. Another deer lurking in the background too. That'd been interesting to watch on the cam when that thing went down (and how it went down). Also, a nice looking buck roaming around out there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

could be, looks like hoofs closest to the camera


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool pics...thanks for sharing!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

The dead deer is now covered in snow. Surprised coyotes or something haven't started eating it. The buck was back tonight too.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Are you sure that deer isn't just taking a nap?...hibernating?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Fishstix said:


> Are you sure that deer isn't just taking a nap?...hibernating?


That deer sure looks sleepy to me


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

Fshn,
How is your webcam hooked up? Did you just run a long cable and I would assume this is close to your house. Or is there some kind of wireless setup? Pretty cool to be able to watch them at any given time if that's what your are doing.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Fshn,
> How is your webcam hooked up? Did you just run a long cable and I would assume this is close to your house. Or is there some kind of wireless setup? Pretty cool to be able to watch them at any given time if that's what your are doing.
> Mike Hawkins


Firehawk, I wish I could claim it, but it's not mine. My 1/4 acre backyard holds no dead deer or bucks. Just kids, squirrels, a beagle and the occasional raccon!  

This webcam is in western PA, I found it just browsing OGF. Lots of morning turkeys and evening deer.

http://www.pixcontroller.com/WebCam/WebCam.htm


----------

